# Wiper blades for Pilote



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi,

I have a 1998 Pilote Galaxy 24 MX on a Boxer chassis.

I need some new wiper blades. Is there a recognised part/type/style or do I just look for something similar in Halfords or similar ?

I presume they are in no way related to the original vehicle chassis. Would that be correct ?

The current wiper blades appear to be without a washer jet but have the washer fitting removed from an old blade and cable tied on. 


Thanks,

andytw


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi andy,
as you probably know, all wipe blades vary in lenght and connecting style.

so you`d need the correct lenght first either new rubbers or both rubbers and arms [best bet].

Also the new style floppy wipers are available for most vehicles and offer better service . look on flebay for good prices and have a look at thewiper manufactureres web sites to find whinch style connectors you have .


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

You will probably find Halfords don't have anything big enough, I think my van takes 24 inch blades and I ended up going to about 4 different shops, ended up finding some 28 inch refills in a motor accessories shop.

Best upgrade I ever made (not done the van yet) is to buy the flat wiper blades that loads of people sell on ebay. They last longer as they don't have several pressure points which cause uneven wear and streaking. They fit onto the normal wiper arms but just get rid of all the linkages in the wiper and replace it with a sprung bit of rubber, like brand new cars come with.

(Edit...must remember to refresh page before posting....got beaten to it! Also, you can get the 'floppy' types with washers mounted on them, sounds like this is the type you (and I) will need. My traditional style wipers are noisy and clack even though they are only six months old.)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

andytw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 1998 Pilote Galaxy 24 MX on a Boxer chassis.
> 
> ...


Andy
Yes, not standard Fiat / Peugeot fittings.
I have changed my wiper blades, just can't remember where I got them! I think it must have been halfords, measured the length of the blades and then searched for them there. As for the washers, the tubing has a clip over bit, which when I got the new arms didn't clip over - cable clips should be sufficient to hold them on.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

andy a PS - try looking in the Hymer forum - A class van owners would also have the same problem?


----------



## CWH (Nov 29, 2008)

The Pilote Galaxy models of that year have 24" wiper blades, Halford's universal of that size would work.
Bill.


----------



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

CWH said:


> The Pilote Galaxy models of that year have 24" wiper blades, Halford's universal of that size would work.
> Bill.


Thanks all.

I measured the blades last night and they are 20" for the driver and 21" for the passenger. 
I was already of a mind that they looked small but they do sweep a reasonable area and my plan was to mark out the wiped area and see if something bigger would go on there.
24" above 20" is only 2" in each direction so that does appear feesible.
Maybe a bit of cable tie blue tacked on would make sure nothing hits or overhangs.

Will have a look around the Hymer forum.

Thanks again.

andytw


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Length on Scudo blades is 26" and 20", Halfords.

Dave p


----------



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

I bought some conventional 24" Trico blades with washers. These have a hook fitting. To make then have a centre bar or pin fitting means removing the adapter but this is part of the washer assembly, so if I was to use these there would be no wash. I returned them for a refund.

I have now bought and fitted some flat blades, with washers, from Wipex.
These, too, have to have the adapter removed but the wash stays on OK.

I had to remove a bit of plastic from the blade body to allow them to swing properly on the arms and also had to 'tweak' the spine of the blades to get them to sit down on the screen in the middle of the blade. 

Have only tested when static with washers going but initially looking good.

andytw


----------

